# Rat Art



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

So I know some of you here are quite the artists!  I'm not much of one myself, but I love having a shot at it anyway. 

I was wondering if anyone had any pictures/models/etc that you've made relating to rats that you'd like to share? I've got some clay models I'm in the middle of making for my niece that I'll post when I'm done, but I'd really like to see other people's art if you're willing to share. Or your kids/relatives work (I've got some rat pictures my niece drew that I'll scan on later, they're too cute!!)


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Before and after. It is the first drawing I have done of my ratties since I only had them a little over 2 weeks


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Last year for a secret santa thing at my work I painted a picture of a rat for my coworker! 
I thought it would be a little more original than going out and buying something, and it was cheaper since I had everything I needed already, haha.
She ended up hanging it above her rat's cage!










Not the most accurate or detailed painting I've done, but it's the thought that counts!


Can't wait to see pictures of your clay models.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, those are both really good. I wish I had a talent for painting and drawing, but it's just not my forté, unfortunately!

I've just finished the first coat of paint on the black and white rat model, so he's looking a little patchy right now. Usually I'll only give one or two coats because I like that patchy, cartoony colouring on whatever I happen to be making. Oh, how my art teacher hated me for it. I'll post some pics of him now in a second


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Here he is, from stage one to his present, near-finished stage: 














































I just wish I had a better knowledge of rat anatomy. At the moment my knowledge is weak at best, as is evident from the VERY cartoonish style of this guy! I tried, but...well, I tried!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I love drawing and doodeling and rats tend to feature fairly heavily. Here's some of mine

My fave - an agouti rat pencil drawing thats now my local clubs BIS trophey









Another few pencil drawings for other people (i don't know why but i always end up giving my sketches away lol)

























And finally my general ratty doodles, some vaugly cartoons for magazines, christmas card pics, colouring competitions, one was used as a spot the difference lol, I tend to do them for my local rat club mainly


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Those are amazing! I don't know how you have the patience to draw all the teeny tiny little hairs! I like drawing, mainly sketches of people, but I always get impatient when it gets to the hair..!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Those are amazing, Isamurat!

Babs, that clay model looks super cute! I love cartoony things, they have so much character


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, those drawings are amazing! I love the voices you've given them, it's always how I imagine my ratties would talk too, with little Lolcat voices :') 



> Babs, that clay model looks super cute! I love cartoony things, they have so much character ​




Thank you so much, I totally agree about cartoony things having character. They always look ready to talk back, lol!​


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Brilliant thread idea, keep 'em coming arteeeests


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool I cant draw or do anything arty but all these artworks on this thread are amazing


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I envy people with drawing talent


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

That's adorable!!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well its not much as every time I try to film my bigger and better projects my stupid computer crashes, But this is a speed paint I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhIXL9ZamhM&feature=channel&list=UL

I have a few other pictures as well, but I need to do more speed paints of my newer pictures.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

MS paint pictures are awesome! Very cool video!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

i have drawn a few things in the past but never anything really good! i also have made 2 rat sculptures.


----------

